# 1nm Fertigungsprozess?



## >Peter< (30. April 2010)

Da mir gerade so n bisschen langweilig is würde mich mal interessieren,  was ihr so denkt... Meint ihr irgendwann werden CPUs / GPUs im 1nm  Fertigungsprozess gefertigt, und was glaubt ihr wielange das wohl  dauern wird, bzw wieviel Strom dann ein Prozessor nurnoch braucht? Und wird dann überhaupt noch ein Kühler nötig sein? Sagt was ihr denkt..


----------



## Imens0 (30. April 2010)

ich denke schon dass 1nm mal kommt. aber um nen kühlkörper wirst du nicht rumkommen, weil die verringerte energieaufnahme wird durch mehr Leistung zunichte gemacht. (mehr Kerne)


----------



## Hitten (30. April 2010)

ich denke schon das es das irgendwann mal geben wird, vllt. wenn wir 60 oder 70 sind


----------



## DerJoshi (30. April 2010)

Ich habe mal irgendwo hier gelesen, dass irgendwann das Material aus dem Prozessoren gefertigt werden nicht mehr für solche kleinen Fertigungstechniken reichen wird und schon nach einem neuen gesucht wird. Bin mir aber nichtmehr ganz sicher


----------



## Cop (30. April 2010)

wird noch ewig dauern, da immo selbst bei 45 der kramms schon so klein ist, das nichtmal mehr ein Lasercut möglich ist !


----------



## Larson (30. April 2010)

Naja ich denke so alle 2-3 Jahre halbiert sich die größe der Leiterbahnen. Also schätze ich mal in 20-30 Jahren sollte es schon möglich sein.


----------



## Ahab (30. April 2010)

Nach Intels Tick Tock Prinzip wird es wohl noch ungefähr 12 bis 15 Jahre dauern bis die Technik bei 1nm angelangt ist, wenn man davon ausgeht dass die Verfeinerung in den Schritten 45, 32, 22, 16, 8 und 1nm geht (Spekulation meinerseits  ) und alle 2 Jahre eine entsprechende Strukturverfeinerung vorgenommen wird.
Um eine gute Kühlung wird man aber wie bereits erwähnt auch in 15 Jahren nicht herum kommen, da die eingesparte Fläche ja nicht einfach nur eingespart wird, sondern genutzt wird, um immer mehr Transistoren zu implementieren um einen Performancesprung zu erzielen. 

Wär ja auch langweilig, wenn die Chips immer nur kleiner aber nicht schneller würden.


----------



## Jan565 (30. April 2010)

Schwer vorstellbar, aber ich halte es auch für möglich. Jedoch vermute ich eher, das bis dahin ein anderes besser Material für die Fertigung gefunden wurde, bzw eine neue Technik auf dem Markt ist. Wobei wir heute schon bei 32nm sind. Vor 4 Jahren waren 90 noch normal. Heute sind wir etwa 1/3 kleiner. Wenn es aber in den schritten weiter gehen sollte, dann sind wir in etwa 16 Jahren auf dem 1nm Fertigungsprozess.


----------



## Stefan93 (30. April 2010)

Es hat schon funktioniert eine Transistor in 1nm herzustellen... aber eben nur im Labor und  man hat es auch nicht geschaft eig. milliarden ohne fehler herzustellen.
Welt der Physik: Benzol als Transistor


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. April 2010)

irgendwann wird es sicher auch das geben, aber wie lange es noch geht ist schlecht vorraus zu sagen


----------



## Stricherstrich (30. April 2010)

Meines wissens nach ist ein Sizilium-Atom 2 oder 4nm Groß wie soll das also gehen ? Kernspaltung? WTF?


----------



## Jan565 (30. April 2010)

Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Meines wissens nach ist ein Sizilium-Atom 2 oder 4nm Groß wie soll das also gehen ? Kernspaltung? WTF?



Nein, ein Silicium Atom hat die größe von 210pm was 0,21nm entsprechen würde.


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. April 2010)

ich denke ähnlich wie stricher. irgendwann sind mal grenzen erreicht


----------



## herethic (30. April 2010)

Die Frage ist eher,wann man Attometer verwenden kann.Aber dann braucht man wohl was anderes als Silizium.


----------



## Bääängel (30. April 2010)

Die kommen bestimmt. Vielleicht nicht in genau 1nm aber in dieser Gegend schon.
Weniger Strom werden die Prozis eigentlich nicht verbrauchen, weil die Leistung ja auch immer weiter steigt. Man siehts beim Gulftown trotz 32nm 130 Watt als TDP. Aber würde die Leistung sich nicht verbessern, dann würden die Prozis sehr viel weniger als heute verbrauchen.


----------



## Superwip (30. April 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/66806-intel-im-jahr-2022-4-nanometer-fertigung.html

Demnach plant Intel bis 2022 in 4nm zu fertigen, und gibt an, dass es mit heutigen Technologien nicht möglich ist kleiner als ~16nm zu fertigen, wobei man hofft hier mit neuartigen Technologien weiterzukommen, die es jedoch noch zu erfinden gilt

Ich vermute mal, die Verkleinerung bei klassischen Halbleiterchips wird im Bereich von 1-4nm in 15-20 Jahren aufhören; dann geht es mit höheren Tankten und größeren DIEs weiter; eventuell werden auch in Vergessenheit geratene Technologien wieder aufgegriffen, wie etwa serienmäßige Extremkühlung und Supraleitende Chips mit Taktraten von einigen hundert GHz

Abstracts: Firm develops superconductor chips for PCs. Research sheds light on silicon for use in superfast transmissions - Business, general

http://www.fzd.de/db/Cms?pOid=28713&pNid=2134

Da es auf diesem Weg aber nicht ewig weitergehen kann wird man dann wohl an eine Leistungsgrenze stoßen... bis vielleicht eines Tages der Quantencomputer Realität wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2010)

>Peter< schrieb:


> Meint ihr irgendwann werden CPUs / GPUs im 1nm  Fertigungsprozess gefertigt, und was glaubt ihr wielange das wohl  dauern wird, bzw wieviel Strom dann ein Prozessor nurnoch braucht? Und wird dann überhaupt noch ein Kühler nötig sein? Sagt was ihr denkt..



Die Kühlung hängt allein von den Nutzungsansprüchen ab. Die Verlustleistung konventioneller CPUs ist bislang immer gestiegen, wenn auch den letzten Jahren kaum wahrnehmbar. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob sich im Zuge von Atom ein stabiles Low-Power-Segment etabliert. Die Nutzergewohnheiten schränken den Sinn immer schnellerer CPUs jedenfalls zunehmend ein. Eine dritte Alternative wäre Cloud-Computing / Streaming.




DerJoshi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo hier gelesen, dass irgendwann das Material aus dem Prozessoren gefertigt werden nicht mehr für solche kleinen Fertigungstechniken reichen wird und schon nach einem neuen gesucht wird. Bin mir aber nichtmehr ganz sicher



Die Materialien der CPUs würden bis in den sub-nm Bereich reichen, aber die (Großserien-)Fertigung ist ein Problem. Afaik haben derzeit bestehende Konzepte das Potential, bis auf ~7nm runterzugehen. (wenn die Konzepte denn in der Praxis genauso funktionieren, wie in der Theorie)



Ahab schrieb:


> Nach Intels Tick Tock Prinzip wird es wohl noch ungefähr 12 bis 15 Jahre dauern bis die Technik bei 1nm angelangt ist, wenn man davon ausgeht dass die Verfeinerung in den Schritten 45, 32, 22, 16, 8 und 1nm geht (Spekulation meinerseits  ) und alle 2 Jahre eine entsprechende Strukturverfeinerung vorgenommen wird.



Dein letzter Schritt ist aber ein sehr, sehr großer 

Ich würde eher auf 32, 24/25, 18, 14, 10, 7, 5, 3, 2, 1 tippen (±1 bzw. zum schluss vermutlich mit Nachkommastelle), was bei einem (heute!) realistisch erscheinenden Zweijahresrythmus noch 18 Jahre wären.




thrian schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher,wann man Attometer verwenden kann.Aber dann braucht man wohl was anderes als Silizium.



Dann bräuchte man was anderes als Atome.


----------



## >Peter< (30. April 2010)

Schon interessant was ihr so denkt. Ich bin erstmal gespannt was der Bulldozer so neues bringt. Soll ja auch wieder leichten frischen Wind in die CPU-Szene blasen


----------



## herethic (30. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann bräuchte man was anderes als Atome.


Könnte man Protone verwenden?

Oder Quark(Fermionen,Bosonen, Hadronen)?


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Könnte man Protone verwenden?
> 
> Oder Quark(Fermionen,Bosonen, Hadronen)?


 
Nein.

Aus Subatomarer Materie kann man keine komplexen Strukturen bauen

Spätestens bei Atomen ist mit der Verkeinerung Schluss; höchstens bei Speichermedien könnte es vielleicht eines Tages gelingen Informationen in Elektronen speichern und so mehrere Bits pro Atom speichern aber das wars dann auch


----------



## m1ch1 (1. Mai 2010)

ich persönlich denke nicht das man die 1nm erreicht. denn dort treten quantenelektonische phänomäne auf (kurze erläuterung: elektronen sind nciht an einer stelle sondern besitzen einen "wolkenähnlichen" bereich, der deren aufenthaltswarscheinlichkeit angibt). desweiteren denke ich das man in den nächsten jahren von der elektronen basierten computertechnick weg lommen wird und auf licht oder andere wellen setzen wird, da diese der heute verwendeten technick überlegen ist und auch grösere strecken, zum teil ohnen zeitverlust (beamen), überbrücken können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Könnte man Protone verwenden?
> 
> Oder Quark(Fermionen,Bosonen, Hadronen)?



Mit heutigen Konzepten nicht einmal denkbar.
Afaik ist es auf normalen Energieniveaus nicht möglich, Protonen und Neutronen im Kern zu detektieren. Statt dessen muss das Atom zumindest seiner Hülle beraubt oder den Kern komplett zerlegt werden. (Fission, Fusion. ggf. Hochenerigeplasma?). Um an noch kleine Bausteine ranzukommen, sind noch einmal größere Energien (Teilchenbeschleuniger) nötig. Ohne eine Möglichkeit, (Rechen)Prozesse im Kern nach außen zu kommunizieren, kann es aber keinen Nutzen geben.
Daneben besteht natürlich noch das "kleine" Problem, überhaupt eine logische Schaltung dieser Größenordnung zu erzeugen. Damit meine ich nichtmal das absurd anumutende Ziel, Strukturen zu erzeugen, die feiner sind, als alle bislang bekannten Arten, Materie zu manipulieren, sondern schlichtweg die Tatsache, dass die Kräfte zwischen diesen Teilchen extrem hoch sind und es vermutlich nur sehr, sehr wenige stabile Anordnungen gibt. (die dann den uns bekannten Teilchen nächst größerer Ordnung entsprechen. Aber keiner logischen Schaltung)


----------



## NCphalon (1. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht wird auch einfach die Software mitverbessert, dass die effizienz der Systeme weitersteigt, dann müsste ma sich net im nm Wahn verfangen^^

Aber ich denk auch dass es wohl anders enden wird... vllt Bioelektrik oder so...


----------



## Superwip (2. Mai 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Aber ich denk auch dass es wohl anders enden wird... vllt Bioelektrik oder so...


 
Bioelektronik? Eine Nervenzelle hat einen Durchmesser von mindestens ~5000nm, angesichts desseneher ein Rückschritt als ein Fortschritt; allerdingkönnte man sich bei der Entwicklung neuer Architekturen ja vielleiht ein Nervensystem zum Vorbild nehmen...

Eventuell könnte man auch Chips bauen, ie Dreidimensional aufgebaut un vernetzt sind; dabei könnte zwadie Kühlung ein Problem werden aber das wäre potentell nochmal ein enormer Fortschritt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Bioelektronik? Eine Nervenzelle hat einen Durchmesser von mindestens ~5000nm, angesichts desseneher ein Rückschritt als ein Fortschritt;



Sie kann aber im Alleingang ~8-9 bittige Fließkommazahlen aus mehreren dutzend Quellen verrechnen und das Ergebniss wahlweise mit Additions(/=Weitergabe) oder Subtraktionsbefehl an die nächste Zelle weitergeben. Ein Nachbau könnte schnell einige 1000 Transistoren und andere Schaltelemente benötigen.
Allerdings bräuchte man für derartige Rechenverfahren nicht nur vollkommen neue Hardware (die imho nahezu unmöglich ist), sondern aufgrund der unscharfen Ergebnisse auch ein komplett neues Softwarekonzept.


----------



## ATB (6. Mai 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass 1nm irgendwann erreichbar sein wird. Ob das dann aberauf Siliziumbasis wirtschaftlich ist weiss ich nicht. Der "Shrinkwahn" wird dann wohl nicht von der GHz-jagd sondern von der "FLOP-Jagd" abgelöst (man denke an GPGPU)
Man hat ja bereits Stoffe entdeckt, die über dem absoluten Nullpunkt supraleitend sind. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann einen Halbleiter, der schon bei -20° supraleitend wird. Dann wären möglicherweise sogar THz (Teraherz) realistisch. Lichtwellen-CPUs und Quantencomputer halte ich zwar für möglich, aber das wird wohl noch mehrere Jahrzehnte wenn nicht Jahrhunderte dauern, bis diese Technologien für jedermann verfügbar sind.


----------



## Kaktus (6. Mai 2010)

Ich denke das wir vorher ein ganz anderes Fertigungsverfahren sehen werden. Derzeit arbeitet man ja an Chips die 3D Seitig aufgebaut sind, also mit mehreren Lagen. Derzeit ist es ja immer nur eine Lage. Auch will man eigentlich weg von Silizium. Damit stößt man langsam an die Physikalischen Grenzen der Verfeinerung.


----------



## iGreggy (6. Mai 2010)

Hatte mal gelesen das sich die Fertigung auf optischer Basis eine Möglichkeit wäre, ähnlich wie Intels Light Peak. Ob man das aber wirklich so machen wird kann man nicht wissen. Nach heutigen Stand der Technik ist irgendwann Schluss, ganz klar. Aber ich denke auch noch so 1nm - 4nm sind noch machbar. Und was danach kommt schauen wir mal. Bin gespannt.


----------



## destroyer97 (10. September 2014)

Let's go! Ich hole diese Thread wieder hoch :3 ist zwar 4 Jahre her, aber egal xD
Also, ich glaube dass 1nm irgendwann kommt. Aber es wird wahrscheinlich bei 7nm oder 4nm stehen bleiben für über 2 Jahren. In dieser Zeitpunkt werden sie wahrscheinlich so machen, mehr Takt, kühler USW. Ich laber nur was ich so denke


----------



## eRaTitan (10. September 2014)

destroyer97 schrieb:


> Let's go! Ich hole diese Thread wieder hoch :3 ist zwar 4 Jahre her, aber egal xD
> Also, ich glaube dass 1nm irgendwann kommt. Aber es wird wahrscheinlich bei 7nm oder 4nm stehen bleiben für über 2 Jahren. In dieser Zeitpunkt werden sie wahrscheinlich so machen, mehr Takt, kühler USW. Ich laber nur was ich so denke



Nach was suchst du den, hier im Forum? 

Wenn es möglich ist, wieso fangen die nicht gleich mit 1nm an?  Dann würden die AMD aber aufs übelste Rasieren.


----------



## destroyer97 (11. September 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Nach was suchst du den, hier im Forum?
> 
> Wenn es möglich ist, wieso fangen die nicht gleich mit 1nm an?  Dann würden die AMD aber aufs übelste Rasieren.


 
AMD ist für mich schon sogut wie gestorben, außer Grafikkarte. Wobei ich die APUs eig. Ganz gut finde , für Surfen, Filmschauen oder sowas ähnliches.
Und das stimmt auch irgendwie, wenn sie gleich mit 1nm anfangen.
AMd liegt glaub ich bisschen weit Weg von Intel (von Leistung her), Intel kann theoretisch einfach 1nm schon mal anfangen. 
Neben 1nm Prozessor, kann Intel auch Prozessor noch raus hauen, 22nm (oder 14nm) auf dem Markt bringen, damit sie noch was verdient :3
Also, das ist nur das was ich denke xD kein Drama pls o.O
PS: Ich "war" mal AMD Fan. Nach Bulldozer (Bulldose :3) bin ich sowas von enttäuscht.
PS2: bin nur hobbylos und suche einfach mal Diskussion o.ä. Über 1nm Prozessor


----------



## eRaTitan (11. September 2014)

destroyer97 schrieb:


> AMD ist für mich schon sogut wie gestorben, außer Grafikkarte. Wobei ich die APUs eig. Ganz gut finde , für Surfen, Filmschauen oder sowas ähnliches.
> Und das stimmt auch irgendwie, wenn sie gleich mit 1nm anfangen.
> AMd liegt glaub ich bisschen weit Weg von Intel (von Leistung her), Intel kann theoretisch einfach 1nm schon mal anfangen.
> Neben 1nm Prozessor, kann Intel auch Prozessor noch raus hauen, 22nm (oder 14nm) auf dem Markt bringen, damit sie noch was verdient :3
> ...


 
Ich will aber nicht wissen wie Teuer die 1nm CPUs wären. 
Und die zweite frage wäre, ob man sowas überhaupt brauch?; Vielleicht für einen Supercomputer..? 

Und wenn 1nm CPUs gebraucht werden, dann gibt es schon wieder ganz andere Features die die CPU haben muss von daher würde sich das eigentlich nicht lohnen.
Kann auch sein das Intel bereits dran ist.


----------



## destroyer97 (11. September 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht wissen wie Teuer die 1nm CPUs wären.
> Und die zweite frage wäre, ob man sowas überhaupt brauch?; Vielleicht für einen Supercomputer..?
> 
> Und wenn 1nm CPUs gebraucht werden, dann gibt es schon wieder ganz andere Features die die CPU haben muss von daher würde sich das eigentlich nicht lohnen.
> Kann auch sein das Intel bereits dran ist.


 
Ich schätze mal, am Anfang wird es so um die 1000€ kosten o.O ich glaube eher "viel mehr" xD


----------



## eRaTitan (12. September 2014)

destroyer97 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, am Anfang wird es so um die 1000€ kosten o.O ich glaube eher "viel mehr" xD


 
Das wird wohl noch Teurerer


----------

